# Do women get pleasure from annoying us men?



## grahamg (Sep 12, 2018)

"On another forum" the above question was asked recently, and one of the most amusing response was that he'd started a thread that was more contentious or dangerous than gun control  !


I'd say whatever your views on the subject, that for my mother and father at least, she kept him on his mettle by providing him with the mental stimulation of whatever argument she might have started, so was actually doing him a lot of good (I think he came to recognise this too  ).


----------



## dkay (Sep 12, 2018)

Perhaps the question should be, "Do men get pleasure from provoking women?"

Do I personally like to annoy men? Why of course, men often make it so easy to annoy them...so why not?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2018)

hahaha.. that's funny dkay... 


But in answer to the question.. for me..I can't be bothered. It's like shooting fish in a barrel...got bored with it a long time ago..lol


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 12, 2018)

Male thinking and female thinking are completely different.

The brains must be completely structured differently.

For instance.  I just love the decorating in a home with the female touch.

It's something foreign to the male concept. Men just seem happier with whatever is there.

I doubt a male has ever gone to a paint store with a paint chip chart and wanting the exact colour. 

They were considering a female Pope but when they interviewed they found out that they wanted the Sistine chapel painted over because it was 'dated'.

I believe the colour suggested was teal or something which men call blue.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 12, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Snip!
> 
> I doubt a male has ever gone to a paint store with a paint chip chart and wanting the exact colour.
> 
> Snip!



I routinely do exactly that when I'm touching up around my house or my rent houses, so you doubt incorrectly.

As far as the original question posed, I find it sexist and irrelevant to anything in my world.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 12, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> I routinely do exactly that when I'm touching up around my house or my rent houses, so you doubt incorrectly.
> 
> As far as the original question posed, I find it sexist and irrelevant to anything in my world.



You are a rare breed.  It's the exception, not the rule.


----------



## gennie (Sep 12, 2018)

We just can't help it.  Men are so easy to annoy.


----------



## dkay (Sep 12, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> They were considering a female Pope but when they interviewed they found out that they wanted the Sistine chapel painted over because it was 'dated'.



lol


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

Well DUH! :yes:
You poor things :lofl:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

We wanna find out “who is wearing big boy pants and who isn’t.” :smug1:


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 12, 2018)

Isn't annoyance part of the game along with ignoring, forgetting, sneaking and good old irresponsibility? GONE FISHING


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 12, 2018)

I vote Yes!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2018)

> As far as the original question posed, I find it sexist and irrelevant to anything in my world.



This.
Also corny.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

That’s ok.
I like corny and annoying men.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2018)

That is such a weird question. I really don't get it. But then I'm not married, so who knows? layful:


----------



## grahamg (Sep 12, 2018)

Olivia said:


> That is such a weird question. I really don't get it. But then I'm not married, so who knows? layful:




Luckily not my question as explaining in OP, and I agree with whoever said it was a bit corny, but here is the full post which accompanied original question:

"~This is something I wondered about when I was younger in New York City. It was late Autumn or early winter. I was going to go someplace with a female friend. I was wearing some kind of shirt and a pair of jeans. This was the conversation that followed.

Her: "Don't wear that!"
 Me: "What?"
 Her: "The jeans."
 Me: "What's wrong with them?"
 Her: "I don't like them!"
 Me: "I'm the one who has to wear them!."
 Her: "I'm the one who has to look at them!"
 So she went into my closet and picked out a pair of tan pants. She said, Here, wear these." I figured if it will make her happy and shut her up, it was worth it. So I wore them.

 Several months later, it was the new year. We were going to go somewhere, and I remembered what happened one time, so I played it safe and put on the tan pants. Here was the conversation that followed:

Her: "Don't wear those!"
 Me: "What?"
 Her: "Those pants."
 Me: "What's wrong with them?"
 Her: "I don't like them!"
 Me: "I'm the one who has to wear them!"
 Her: "I'm the one who has to look at them!" Now I began to ask myself, "Haven't I had this argument before?"

I remembered that of course that I did, and that I had it with her, just a few months ago. So I brought it to her attention. Here was the conversation that followed:
 Me: "Wait a minute! Last year you told me to wear these pants, when I was wearing a pair of jeans! Last year you said that you liked these pants!"
 Her: "Yes, last year I did like those pants. But this is, this year! And this year, I don't like them!"

 It was one of those moments that a poor man beats his head against a wall. When a man finally understands a woman, she changes the rules just to confuse the man again."


----------



## toffee (Sep 12, 2018)

i wont lie here hhahaha ...
 yes ofc we do -makes our life fallfield  coz mean are so easy to annoy lol


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2018)

I would be very skeptical about a guy posting such a thing on a message board. For one, I would wonder what is wrong with him that he can't get over this and move on and instead decides that is how all women are. Maybe we should be questioning what kind of person this guy is and HIS own personal problems with women.

On the other hand, we don't know what the thread was actually about, do we? Maybe it was for listing on the kind of annoyances men AND women have had with each other. Then maybe it might make more sense and not sound as questionable.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

My man and I have been together for decades and we often playfully make fun of each other in so many ways. 
It makes life more interesting. We’ve been together for almost 30 years and poking fun of each other adds humour and playfulness to our relationship. We do it so often that we are used to it. 
It takes boredom out of the marriage 
Our friends do it also but not as much as we do. 

Men and women have been poking fun of each other for centuries now. It’s all in good fun; or at least it SHOULD be.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

grahamg said:


> It was one of those moments that a poor man beats his head against a wall.
> 
> When a man finally understands a woman, she changes the rules just to confuse the man again."


But of course :grin:


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2018)

> Men and women have been poking fun of each other for centuries now. It’s all in good fun; or at least it SHOULD be.



Except I wouldn't consider that described as "annoying" which is where I was coming from as far as my answer was concerned.  Being playful I would agree with. And also you would be doing it to each other. The OP was about "women" being annoying to men.

Okay, back to my movie.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Except I wouldn't consider that described as "annoying" which is where I was coming from as far as my answer was concerned.  Being playful I would agree with. And also you would be doing it to each other. The OP was about "women" being annoying to men.


Well he IS a man after all :shrug:
Exactly my point :laugh:


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Well he IS a man after all :shrug:
> Exactly my point :laugh:



Subtle, but I get it. layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2018)

I don’t believe in absolutes. There are as many differences within the sexes as between them. I love to play, not interested in anything that would manipulate or be toxic to any man. Some men love to bake, decorate etc, some women hate it, some men love to dress up, some women don’t. One rule does not fit all. My father was a successful interior designer for firms.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 13, 2018)

*Light hearted responses mostly*



Olivia said:


> I would be very skeptical about a guy posting such a thing on a message board. For one, I would wonder what is wrong with him that he can't get over this and move on and instead decides that is how all women are. Maybe we should be questioning what kind of person this guy is and HIS own personal problems with women.
> 
> On the other hand, we don't know what the thread was actually about, do we? Maybe it was for listing on the kind of annoyances men AND women have had with each other. Then maybe it might make more sense and not sound as questionable.



There were mainly light hearted response to the man's question on the other forum, and perhaps that is the way it should be taken, as most have here, and you'll probably realise if you take a look at the scenario he posted at the same time, which I somehow managed to mangle when I tried to cut and paste it above.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 13, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I don’t believe in absolutes. There are as many differences within the sexes as between them. I love to play, not interested in anything that would manipulate or be toxic to any man. Some men love to bake, decorate etc, some women hate it, some men love to dress up, some women don’t. One rule does not fit all. My father was a successful interior designer for firms.



You are a treasure, and I'm fairly sure you didn't mean in women's clothing when you said, quote: "men like to dress up" (there was a Monty Python song about Lumberjacks containing that line I seem to remember  ).


----------



## dkay (Sep 13, 2018)

If it's any consolation, women often annoy other women too. Have you ever been with a group of women trying to decide what movie to go watch? It boggles the mind which is why I go to movies solo.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 13, 2018)

grahamg said:


> There were mainly light hearted response to the man's question on the other forum, and perhaps that is the way it should be taken, as most have here, and you'll probably realise if you take a look at the scenario he posted at the same time, which I somehow managed to mangle when I tried to cut and paste it above.



There was a member here by the handle of _*Traveler*_
He would have most enjoyed this topic
I almost miss him


...almost


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2018)

Then there is always that.

That tie doesn't go with that suit  and tie.

My answer. "It does now".


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> There was a member here by the handle of _*Traveler*_
> He would have most enjoyed this topic
> I almost miss him
> 
> ...



Hahaha, the great woman hater.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Hahaha, the great woman hater.



I don't think it was hate.  I think it was more of not understanding or trying to figure it out.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2018)

grahamg said:


> There were mainly light hearted response to the man's question on the other forum, and perhaps that is the way it should be taken, as most have here, and you'll probably realise if you take a look at the scenario he posted at the same time, which I somehow managed to mangle when I tried to cut and paste it above.



I took your thread to be very light hearted and totally chuckled at the clip you added. You didn’t mangle anything. 
Poking fun at the opposite sex is always entertaining if done in a fun loving way 


Gary O' said:


> There was a member here by the handle of _*Traveler*_
> He would have most enjoyed this topic
> I almost miss him
> 
> ...



I hope this isn’t considered gossiping. Well perhaps it is but traveler is on another site and expresses himself much differently there. He’s well liked and respected by members, especially the women. Oddly enough the site he’s on has a political section wguch he doesn’t post in. He’s a changed man and I think you’d be proud of him Gary. 
I know I am.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 13, 2018)

dkay said:


> If it's any consolation, women often annoy other women too. Have you ever been with a group of women trying to decide what movie to go watch? It boggles the mind which is why I go to movies solo.



Ditto, as I get older, I'm starting to prefer going to movies solo more and more, but, more so to be able to watch the movie without being talked to during the film.

To the question of OP, funny and yes, occasionally it's just fun seeing you all get all bent out of shape, but, not in a mean spirited way.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2018)

grahamg said:


> You are a treasure, and I'm fairly sure you didn't mean in women's clothing when you said, quote: "men like to dress up" (there was a Monty Python song about Lumberjacks containing that line I seem to remember  ).


Oh, you are funny! No, I don’t mean crossdressing, although, each to his own. Lol. I was referring to the suit and tie dress code. Frankly, for me, nothing is more attractive than seeing a man rocking a soft pair of jeans and casual shirt. Yes, I recall the Monty Python skit you mentioned. Fabulous.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2018)

Haha Shali :laugh:
Cute. layful:


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I hope this isn’t considered gossiping. Well perhaps it is but traveler is on another site and expresses himself much differently there. He’s well liked and respected by members, especially the women. Oddly enough the site he’s on has a political section wguch he doesn’t post in. He’s a changed man and I think you’d be proud of him Gary.
> I know I am.



Well I'm happy for him


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> You are a rare breed.  It's the exception, not the rule.



I wouldn't be so sure about that. I know quite a number of men, my DH included, who are quite particular in their tastes. 

My DH can be a slob about some things, but when it comes to colors, whether shirts or wall paint, he is SUPER fussy. My nephew not only has a far better 'design eye' than his wife; he's a much better cook as well.

Sexist stereotypes are a cliche, and like racist stereotypes, not as amusing as they used to be. I particularly notice this with our younger friends, of which we have many. The kinds of jokes and comments that my parents and their friends used to laugh at, don't even come to mind in today's conversations.

Times have changed, thankfully. in 1956 my father forced my mom to quit a well-paying job because she started earning more $$$ than he did. She was devastated - she loved what she was doing and the company adored her, promoting twice in less than two years. Looking back on it now I don't think she ever recovered emotionally from that.

By the time I was in my 30's and 40's I out-earned my DH (circa 1980's). He didn't surpass me until we were in our late 40's and in our 50's. He didn't care and neither did I; it wasn't a contest of egos the way it was with 1950's men.

We stay together after 45 yrs because we are best friends, lovers, and we *want to.* If he gets annoyed, he's free to walk....and so am I.

I cannot even imagine why anyone would want to stay with someone who annoys them. Life is too short for negative attitudes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2018)

In my marriage it is the complete opposite. My Husband knows everything and there is no changing his mind. I can't even win when I tell him to relax and don't do so much. Does he listen to me NO. In our over 50yrs of marriage has he ever listened to me NO. Why you ask do I stay with him . The answer is simple I stay with him because I love him ! Yes I am Nutty.:bigwink:


----------



## hearlady (Oct 14, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> There was a member here by the handle of _*Traveler*_
> He would have most enjoyed this topic
> I almost miss
> 
> ...



One thing you can say is that it was not boring when traveler was posting.....


----------



## grahamg (Oct 16, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> In my marriage it is the complete opposite. My Husband knows everything and there is no changing his mind. I can't even win when I tell him to relax and don't do so much. Does he listen to me NO. In our over 50yrs of marriage has he ever listened to me NO. Why you ask do I stay with him . The answer is simple I stay with him because I love him ! Yes I am Nutty.:bigwink:




Not nutty at all in my view, ......what you describe in your marriage is someone who is "being a human being"   .


----------



## grahamg (Oct 16, 2018)

Lethe200 said:


> By the time I was in my 30's and 40's I out-earned my DH (circa 1980's). He didn't surpass me until we were in our late 40's and in our 50's. He didn't care and neither did I; it wasn't a contest of egos the way it was with 1950's men.
> 
> We stay together after 45 yrs because we are best friends, lovers, and we *want to.* If he gets annoyed, he's free to walk....and so am I.
> 
> I cannot even imagine why anyone would want to stay with someone who annoys them. Life is too short for negative attitudes.



I experienced the egos concerning women earning more than the man the other way around, so that I believe it mattered more to my then wife that in effect I wasn't providing enough because my pay was then lower than hers (she did used to say "What's yours is mine, and what's mine is my own" as a motto too  ).


----------



## Linda (Oct 16, 2018)

My guess is any man who finds women annoying also finds a lot of things annoying not just women.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> We wanna find out “who is wearing big boy pants and who isn’t.” :smug1:





Linda said:


> My guess is any man who finds women annoying also finds a lot of things annoying not just women.







We do it playfully to discover who the real men are. The ones wearing big boy pants will dish it out in the same tone it’s given, which is generally done in a playful manner. They can handle it and prove so by their responses. 


The men not wearing big boy pants will take it as a personal attack and respond according. They will get totally bent out of shape and cry like a baby . They will then call anybody they can to help them deal with the situation including the authorities. 


In my experience, men who get ‘this’ annoyed, lack a sense of humour, take life far too seriously and whine far worse than any women. 


Real men can handle it.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 18, 2018)

Keesha said:


> We do it playfully to discover who the real men are. The ones wearing big boy pants will dish it out in the same tone it’s given, which is generally done in a playful manner. They can handle it and prove so by their responses.
> 
> 
> The men not wearing big boy pants will take it as a personal attack and respond according. They will get totally bent out of shape and cry like a baby . They will then call anybody they can to help them deal with the situation including the authorities.
> ...




"It can't be easy being a woman today" (or in any era perhaps).

I'm assured women do like men who can stand up for themselves, it makes them feel secure and the like, "so in a sense beating their chest"!

However, at the same time I'm sure if I were a woman I'd like a man who was a "gentleman" too, so as per your photo above, prepared to show a softer side when needed, or you'd like them to.

No, not easy being a woman, no doubt about it  .

Some good, strong men though do still say "women are different" (meaning awkward at times)  .


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 18, 2018)

grahamg said:


> "It can't be easy being a woman today" (or in any era perhaps).
> 
> I'm assured women do like men who can stand up for themselves, it makes them feel secure and the like, "so in a sense beating their chest"!
> 
> ...



Heh, this thread is going where (IMO) most men should never need be.

Sure, playful is fun, it’s where we go.

But, hell, I’m generly just happy to be fed and put to bed, without all the baggage of trying to figger out the whys of the fairer of our species.

Simply put, men are dogs, wimin are cats.

Ever notice how most dogs get all curious around cats, ears perked up, staring?
The cat gets all nervous, ears back, tail twitching back and forth, strutting.

One or two sniffs from a dog nose and that muzzle will recv an extended claws swipe.

Hell, wimin have a tough enough time trying to figger each other out.

Men should, sit, stay, eat too fast, burp, play, run, fetch, chew things, hump.

That’s our wheelhouse. 

and keeps us happy







just my opinion
don't care to argue with anyone about it
but
if you have beer
I'll pretend like I'm listening


----------



## Keesha (Oct 18, 2018)

Meeeooowww!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2018)

My Hallowe’en costume!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 18, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> My Hallowe’en costume!


We’ll be twins:smug1:


----------



## grahamg (Oct 18, 2018)

I think the "Old salt" who suggested I might have started something I can't handle might just have a point looking at the above frightening apparition   !


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2018)

Keesha said:


> We’ll be twins:smug1:


Awesome!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 18, 2018)

grahamg said:


> I think the "Old salt" who suggested I might have started something I can't handle might just have a point looking at the above frightening apparition   !



:yes: You did!


----------



## grahamg (Oct 19, 2018)

*i'll live*



Keesha said:


> Grahamg wrote:
> I think the "Old salt" who suggested I might have started something I can't handle might just have a point looking at the above frightening apparition
> 
> 
> :yes: You did!



I'll live with that though, and those "tough guys" out there will be around to "tame the cats", whilst I can look for the warm hearted, homely, kind and generous ones   !


----------



## IKE (Oct 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> We’ll be twins:smug1:



I wanna come too, how bout we all three go out together on Halloween dressed as Kitty Kats ?.......I can be a naughty little kitty but I promise not to bite (that is of course unless you really want me to ).


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 19, 2018)

grahamg said:


> I'll live with that though, and those "tough guys" out there will be around to "tame the cats", whilst I can look for the warm hearted, homely, kind and generous ones   !



Arrrg










yer alright, Grah, in a weird sorta way

Me an’ the mates got yer back

May the leeside be yours 

An’ yer soap never beaten


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> I wanna come too, how bout we all three go out together on Halloween dressed as Kitty Kats ?.......I can be a naughty little kitty but I promise not to bite (that is of course unless you really want me to ).
> 
> View attachment 58169



breakfast...later....much much later


----------



## grahamg (Oct 20, 2018)

*Very kind of you...*



Gary O' said:


> Arrrg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very kind of you...........and if those "homely women" would just show up, all would be well   !


----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2018)

grahamg said:


> I'll live with that though, and those "tough guys" out there will be around to "tame the cats", whilst I can look for the warm hearted, homely, kind and generous ones   !


and it looks like you found just the one. Isn’t Gary cute? layful:nthego:



Gary O' said:


> Arrrg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! It’s a ‘weird sort of way’ alright 



IKE said:


> I wanna come too, how bout we all three go out together on Halloween dressed as Kitty Kats ?.......I can be a naughty little kitty but I promise not to bite (that is of course unless you really want me to ).
> 
> View attachment 58169


You could even make it a cute threesome :lofl:


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> and it looks like you found just the one. Isn’t Gary cute? layful:nthego:
> 
> Yep! It’s a ‘weird sort of way’ alright
> 
> ...



Keesha thinks she's funny

Keesha is funny

Funny enough to end up in the taproom


----------



## grahamg (Oct 20, 2018)

*Not sure what to say to that...........*



Gary O' said:


> Keesha thinks she's funny
> 
> Keesha is funny
> 
> Funny enough to end up in the taproom




You've lost me a little there I'm afraid, but so long as I don't end up in any threesomes and you keep a keen eye out for any "homely women" out there I'm more than happy, and obliged  .


----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2018)

grahamg said:


> I'll live with that though, and those "tough guys" out there will be around to "tame the cats", whilst I can look for the warm hearted, homely, kind and generous ones   !



I can’t speak for the others but I don’t need taming :smug1:


grahamg said:


> Very kind of you...........and if those "homely women" would just show up, all would be well   !


My definition of ‘homely woman’ is someone on the frumpish side, so again, you’re right; cause I’m not that for sure. 


grahamg said:


> You've lost me a little there I'm afraid, but so long as I don't end up in any threesomes and you keep a keen eye out for any "homely women" out there I'm more than happy, and obliged  .



Don’t worry grahamp , he  lost himself too:laugh: but keep your eye out for frumpish women.:coffeelaugh:


----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Keesha thinks she's funny
> 
> Keesha is funny
> 
> Funny enough to end up in the taproom



Nooooooooo! raying:Not the taproom! :hide:


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 20, 2018)

grahamg said:


> You've lost me a little there I'm afraid, but so long as I don't end up in any threesomes and you keep a keen eye out for any "homely women" out there I'm more than happy, and obliged  .


well, it's not to everbody's liking, but it's a little thread I created, with my attempts at fractured humor

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/34916-Meanwhile-at-The-Taproom


----------



## grahamg (Oct 21, 2018)

*Will have a look.......*



Gary O' said:


> well, it's not to everbody's liking, but it's a little thread I created, with my attempts at fractured humor
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/34916-Meanwhile-at-The-Taproom




I will have a look at your thread above, but I'm just going to add that my mentions of seeking a "homely woman" didn't extract the negative reaction I expected from female forum members (I was only half joking - maybe I don't know what I want, but fairly sure it isn't a feline one to tame  ).


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 21, 2018)

grahamg said:


> I will have a look at your thread above, but I'm just going to add that my mentions of seeking a "homely woman" didn't extract the negative reaction I expected from female forum members (I was only half joking - maybe I don't know what I want, but fairly sure it isn't a feline one to tame  ).


It's not a new philosophy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EqFVWzOfN8


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> It's not a new philosophy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EqFVWzOfN8


Good grief.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Good grief.



I know


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I know View attachment 58238


Lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 21, 2018)

Does any particular man get pleasure from posting cr@p like this question? It's beyond silly, and I wish that it would just disappear. I didn't even bother to read beyond the header. There's just nothing quite like a sweeping generalization. What the ?????


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)

I've never gotten any pleasure from annoying anyone.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 22, 2018)

*I'll tae that as a no then.....*



GeorgiaXplant said:


> "Does any particular man get pleasure from posting cr@p like this question? It's beyond silly, and I wish that it would just disappear. I didn't even bother to read beyond the header. There's just nothing quite like a sweeping generalization. What the ?????"
> 
> Bearwoman wrote:
> "I've never gotten any pleasure from annoying anyone."




I'll take those responses as a "NO" then shall I?

Really you are missing out on life if you've never experienced the pleasure to be obtained from getting under someone's skin a little   .

I'm told that what human beings really cannot stand is being ignored - anything is preferable to that situation, being it getting somebody rattled through talking too much (ever met a woman or man capable of that failing? (maybe one I'd own up to).

You haven't lived until you've tried your best to annoy someone, and then with any luck made up again. Those who say they've never fallen out with a partner don't know what life is about I'm told on good authority, and have seen it often enough in my lifetime. Women dismissing my musings do it for me "on my quest for a homely woman!"


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2018)

grahamg said:


> I'll take those responses as a "NO" then shall I?
> 
> Really you are missing out on life if you've never experienced the pleasure to be obtained from getting under someone's skin a little   .
> 
> ...



Weird, very weird. layful:


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2018)

I’d like to clarify what I mean by annoying men, not that anyone cares. 
I’m talking about playful teasing not serious annoyance. 
My man pesters me so I’ve learned to pester him back. 

With all the online jokes about it, it can’t be that uncommon.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 23, 2018)

Keesha;912802

I’d like to clarify what I mean by annoying men said:
			
		

> Good point "my mate"   .


----------

